# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Video Humoristike..:)

## e panjohura



----------


## CeLi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=SFLw8aH-M2w

----------


## Pirate of Love

ama kjo ishte gjer ne No Limit,  te qeshe njeriu me lot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pirate of Love

... po me verbove moj t`marrte dreqi, me verbove  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

........................

----------


## Pa_doreza2

hahahahaah fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mpuq

----------


## Homer

Ky dublimi m'ka shkaterru loool

----------


## skender76

E kam vendos:
Kur t'rritem du me u ba doktorr... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> Ky dublimi m'ka shkaterru loool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qLGF...eature=related



 :uahaha:  :uahaha:  :uahaha:

----------


## Nete

:pa dhembe:  :xhoker: etofte gjate sa kam kesh me kete plakun.

----------


## CeLi

Hahahahahahahahahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=aNfghmfq-Jg

----------


## prishtinase



----------


## POKO



----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Ky dublimi m'ka shkaterru loool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qLGF...eature=related


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  kam qesh me lot

----------


## Nete

Pa prite e pa kujtuar notoi deri te kerri,si nuk e pasna vrejt ket video :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Arvima

Keto jane te tmerrshme po nuk e di pse kam qeshur shume  :ngerdheshje: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bXtvO63I0w

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ups  :perqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2



----------


## Pa_doreza2

:pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## loneeagle

> Ky dublimi m'ka shkaterru loool
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qLGF...eature=related


ahahah sa kam qeshur. po ky eshte rus thuhet ne youtube apo jam gabim????

----------

